# Which laptop computer should I buy for remote coding?



## dottiedavis1425@gmail.com (Dec 22, 2015)

I just completed the Practicode module which removed the "A" from my CPC certification!  I am now looking for a remote job, and would like recommendations on what type of computer are other remote coders using?  I was told by AAPC to have at least Intel Core i5 or i7.  I would GREATLY appreciate any recommendations on which laptops are the best to use before I spend a lot of money!  Thank you very much!


----------



## ErikAZ (Dec 22, 2015)

Congratulations on finishing the Practicode modules.  My recommendation would be to hold off buying hardware for now until you have a position lined up.  Some positions will provide a computer and others will have specific requirements you'll have to meet such as operating system version (windows 7, 8, 10, etc).  Initially you will probably not find a lot of remote opportunities as a new coder (remote coders are often very experienced although that may've changed over the years).  I would look in this forum at other posts regarding looking for the first job to get an idea of some of the strategies used and challenges faced by new coders.  

Erik


----------

